# Schatten beim Blitzen



## Leu (14. Januar 2004)

Hallo an Alle...

Ich bin Besitzer einer Canon EOS 300 QD mit einem Tamron SP 24-135 mm.
Bei Blitzlichtaufnahmen mit dem eingebauten Blitz habe ich ganz furchtbar hässliche Schatten am unteren Fotorand.
Ich habe gelesen, dass daran manche Objektive Schuld sein sollen.
Habe ich das Falsche
Andererseits bilde ich mir ein, für 500 Euro muß es doch gut sein, oder?

mfG aus Sachsen


----------



## Vitalis (14. Januar 2004)

Hi Leu,
das liegt tatsächlich am Objektiv, und zwar weil es so lang ist. Es liegt einfach im Weg des Blitzlichtes und wirft einen Schatten. Du hast nicht das falsche Objektiv, denn alle Telezooms haben eine gewisse Länge. Das Problem kann man nur mit einem externen Blitzgerät umgehen. 

Gruß,
Vitalis


----------



## Leu (14. Januar 2004)

Danke,
ich hab`s vermutet...
Okay - neues Blitzlicht.
Ich nehme an auf die EOS 300 passt nicht alles drauf. Ich las über die Speedlite-Serie von Canon.
Wer die Wahl hat....., aber ca. 380 Euro für das Speedlite 550 EX ist ganz ordentlich. Das 420-iger ist wohl etwas billiger.
Doch welches passt nun? Für mich als "Greenhorn" , mit meinen beschränkten Fotokenntnissen ist das alles undurchschaubar.
Ich bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.


----------



## Vitalis (14. Januar 2004)

Hm, es muß ja nicht gleich ein Blitzgerät für 400 Euro sein. Also ich kenn mich mit den Blitzen der Kamerahersteller nicht aus... ich selber habe mir ein Blitzgerät von Metz bei eBay ersteigert und bin extrem zufrieden damit. Es kostete neu rund 120 Euro, ich hab's für 60 bekommen. Nur weiß ich halt nicht, ob es Canon-spezifische Funktionen unterstützt usw.. Schau Dich einfach mal ein wenig bei Metz um, die machen sehr gute Blitze und haben auf der Homepage einige Infos und Tips.


----------



## LorQaPla (11. Februar 2004)

Moin, ist leider schon etwas älter der thread, wollte aber noch eine Möglichkeit aufzeigen, wenn Du beim Blitzen eine zu niedrige Auslöszeit gegenüber der Synchonzeit wählst (z.B. 1/250s bei maximal 1/125s Synchronzeit))  dann hast Du auch einen Schatten ... und zwar da, wo der Vorhang schon vorbei war, bevor der Blitz ausgelöst hat, das sieht dann auch so aus als würde etwas den Rand verdecken.


----------



## piceditor (13. Februar 2004)

Hab den Thread erst jetzt gelesen, aber der Schatten ist der Schlitzverschluss der Kamera. Bei einer kürzeren Verschlusszeit als die Synchrozeit beim Blitzen wird der Verschluss quasi mitfotografiert. Je nach Verschlusssystem kommt es zu einem hotizontalen oder vertikalen unscharfen schwarzen Balken.


----------



## Vitalis (13. Februar 2004)

Oh man, an diese Möglichkeit habe ich überhaupt nicht gedacht. Das kann natürlich auch sein..


----------

